

Increasing productivity on your mac - seahsq
http://www.shaoqi.org/2010/02/increasing-productivity-on-your-mac.html

======
thegoleffect
I also strongly recommend Quicksilver (blacktree.com).

------
seahsq
yup, that's nice too!

